# Framing Ductwork Soffit



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

Will you be boxing in the other water and gas line as well? or will that be an unfinished area?


----------



## OhioDon (Jul 7, 2010)

Looking at the top picture, the area to the right of the soffit (where the other water line and the gas line are) will have a drop ceiling.


----------



## OhioDon (Jul 7, 2010)

Anyone...??? Am I in the correct forum?


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

You are in the right place. You will get lots of input in the days ahead. I think being summer some of the experts spend a little less time on their computers.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Cap that end with plywood. That would hold it all together and you can build off that to cover the pipes.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I did the same in my basement; put T-111 on the vertical portion to match a wall with it on it (just for visual purposes but also adds a lot of strength to the frame). Drywall hasn't sagged in 8 or more years.


----------



## OhioDon (Jul 7, 2010)

Drywall will go on this side (and bottom) then the drop ceiling rail will be attached more or less where the purple line is on this picture. What is the purpose of the plywood or T1-11? Can the drywall corner just be nailed into the vertical 2 x 4s since there is no 2 x 4 running lengthwise?


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Seems no one wants to directly answer your question.

Yes, it can be drywalled as it stands. If it would make you feel better, you could run a longitudinal piece on the insides of the bottoms of the verticals, but it isn't necessary. Just keep in mind you can only fasten the corner bead at the points where you have verticals.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I see a crack running down the corner bead in a couple years Mr. T, don’t you?


----------



## OhioDon (Jul 7, 2010)

Can you explain how and why it would crack?


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Drywall compound tends to crack at the back edges of unsupported (un-backed) corner bead. That's why I mentioned that you would only be able to fasten the corner bead at the verticals.

But this drawing shows a possible solution. And it will only take up another 3/4" in soffit width. The bead still might crack on the bottom surface, though this stiffener will help greatly to deter that happening. Solid plywood as mentioned earlier will work too.


----------



## OhioDon (Jul 7, 2010)

I bought 1 x 2 x 8' furring strips. Will these work to run lenghtwise as you suggest? Do I need wider and/or thicker lumber? This would run along the bottom edge so both the bottom and side drywall would be fastened to this furring strip.


----------

